# Fastening cabinet boxes together...?



## S Winklepleck (Jul 31, 2009)

I've heard a little of this and a little of that when it comes to joining the plywood together for cabinet boxes. Is it worth it to invest in a corner stapler, or is that a cheap a$$ way to do it? Should I just glue and clamp the holy hell out of them and not use fasteners? What do you guys think?
(either way, I'd glue them, just wondering if you guys recommend fastening or just clamping and letting the glue dry?)


----------



## Jeremy E (Jul 19, 2006)

Glue & screw wherever screws won't be visible... There are about 100 ways to do it if the screws can't be hidden. It depends on whether you're building the Yugo or the Cadillac...


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Glue and pocket screws is strong as hell for cab boxes, then you have no clamp time.And you can reinforce the pocket screws with biscuits in between holes.:thumbup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Old school staple gun. 7/16" crown x 1 3/4" length.

Thats our work horse.








Then all other kinds for things that show. No fasteners through a finished face is our goal.


----------



## S Winklepleck (Jul 31, 2009)

Well we're going for something a little nicer than a caddy, but our expectations are not much higher than that. We're going to add skins so the sides WILL get covered. I guess screwing would be ok, I've just never had a lot of luck with screws not splitting the plywood and causing ugly bumps inside the cab. 

Pocket screws on the box? How's that work?

We tongue and groove all the panels, and we use 1/2" prefinished birch... so I don't see where pocket screws would work. We do use them for the face frames, though :thumbsup:


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I cut a 1/16th" deep dado in my face frame stock and pocket screw the boxes to the face frames.


----------



## S Winklepleck (Jul 31, 2009)

we do a 1/4 x 1/4 dado in the face frames for the tongue in the side and top/bottom panels to slide into and glue it


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

S Winklepleck said:


> Well we're going for something a little nicer than a caddy, but our expectations are not much higher than that. We're going to add skins so the sides WILL get covered. I guess screwing would be ok, I've just never had a lot of luck with screws not splitting the plywood and causing ugly bumps inside the cab.
> 
> Pocket screws on the box? How's that work?
> 
> We tongue and groove all the panels, and we use 1/2" prefinished birch... so I don't see where pocket screws would work. We do use them for the face frames, though :thumbsup:


You can pocket screw through the bottom side of the bottom panel to the side panels, back side of the back panel to the sides, and the tops of the box to the sides, and all will be concealed:thumbsup:. I have done this alot in the past.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

S Winklepleck said:


> Well we're going for something a little nicer than a caddy, but our expectations are not much higher than that. We're going to add skins so the sides WILL get covered. I guess screwing would be ok, I've just never had a lot of luck with screws not splitting the plywood and causing ugly bumps inside the cab.
> 
> Pocket screws on the box? How's that work?
> 
> We tongue and groove all the panels, and we use 1/2" prefinished birch... so I don't see where pocket screws would work. We do use them for the face frames, though :thumbsup:





S Winklepleck said:


> we do a 1/4 x 1/4 dado in the face frames for the tongue in the side and top/bottom panels to slide into and glue it


Well,.. sounds like you've already got it figured out then right?????


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't get it.. You have asked for suggestions, then when given,.. you proceed to explain how you usually perform the task?? When asking for help one is usually looking for a way that is unlike their own:thumbsup:


----------



## atnas (Jan 22, 2009)

S Winklepleck said:


> Well we're going for something a little nicer than a caddy, but our expectations are not much higher than that. We're going to add skins so the sides WILL get covered. I guess screwing would be ok, I've just never had a lot of luck with screws not splitting the plywood and causing ugly bumps inside the cab.
> 
> Pocket screws on the box? How's that work?
> 
> We tongue and groove all the panels, and we use 1/2" prefinished birch... so I don't see where pocket screws would work. We do use them for the face frames, though :thumbsup:


 

Make sure whatever method you use that the fastner holes will not show through your "skins". I.E. thin veneers will not bridge the shallow depressions from fastners very well. If a thick skin then no worries, but if thin use some filler in the depressions.


----------

